

A Flight 370 Conspiracy Theory Worthy of HN - spikels

What is the plane&#x27;s computer systems were hacked?<p>Stay with me a moment. The 777 is a fly-by-wire airplane so an exploit could potentially take control of the plane. My understanding is that the computer can&#x27;t shut off the transponder or radios (is this correct?) but what if the pilots were &quot;told&quot; to disconnect these systems or else the hacked flight computer would crash the plane. A short terrifying dive and I bet they would comply. It could then fly some remote airfield and demand the pilots land the plane.<p>C&#x27;mon it could work!
======
doxydexydroxide
Search for "Bob Yeh" and Boeing 777 fly by wire.

Also search for ARINC 629 "safebus".

Also search for ARINC 653 related documentation

Also search for ARINC 615 related documents.

Read Byzantine Fault Tolerance, from Theory to Reality
[http://www.cs.indiana.edu/classes/b649-sjoh/reading/Driscoll...](http://www.cs.indiana.edu/classes/b649-sjoh/reading/Driscoll-
Hall-Sivencrona-Xumsteg-03.pdf)

Also read "Schrödinger's CRCs" www.cs.indiana.edu/~lepike/pubs/pike-dsn-
paper.pdf

It's possible. But not as simple as you might think!

------
chopin
See [http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2013ams/hugo-
teso/](http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2013ams/hugo-teso/) for
instance...

Imho this would require a state actor to pull it off.

~~~
spikels
Thanks - very interesting presentation. I could almost imagine North Korea
doing this but not to a plane full of Chinese - their leader is crazy but not
suicidal.

------
saltcookie
I came up with this idea, in my orignal post. It is tottaly possible, like fly
by wire could break all communication with the outside world, and make the
plane fly in an unknown direction. Even if ur on a the plane, what the fuck r
u gona do it u dont have any control over it nor can communicate with the
outside world ur traped.

